# Humidity dome issue



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I have three humidity domes now with water at least in inch in them. They work great except that water drips from the top to the sides then out of the domes. They sit on trays, which is not a tight fit. I currently have a towel under them. Any ideas to stop them from leaking onto the table??


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

maybe try a rubber gasket at the bottom of them? Seems like that might seal it enough to keep it from leaking. If not that then some silicon could work it just might look a bit messy.


----------



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

How wide are they? What about an oil pan?


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

close pins maby?


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

grak70 said:


> How wide are they? What about an oil pan?


its 10" x 20"

I have a towel underneath them now which just soaks up the water. I would like to keep the water in the domes. I guess I need to find something that squeezes the edges so that the water doesnt come out. I also dont want something permanent so that I can get in there daily if I wanted too.


----------

